# Pet tiger in Al Rehab



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

In cooperation with environmental police, Cairo security authorities have confiscated a tiger bred by a Saudi who lives in the Rehab development in New Cairo. 

A security official told Al-Masry Al-Youm that investigations revealed the owner allowed the tiger to roam his yard freely, frightening neighbors.

The animal was transported to the Giza Zoo, and the Cairo security chief referred the incident to the public prosecutor for investigation.

Rehab residents filed several complaints saying they were afraid of the wild animal in their community.

Two officials from the New Cairo Police Department and the General Department for Environmental Police confiscated the tiger after a vet from the Giza Zoo anesthetized the animal.



This is so wrong at so many levels.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

So that's what it was - my kids said they were putting food out for a big pussy cat.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
no not really - only joking :fear:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> So that's what it was - my kids said they were putting food out for a big pussy cat.


:spit: but why did you tell your neighbors you are from Saudi? :lie:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Unbelievable..... is there no end to people's stupidity!!!???


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Unbelievable..... is there no end to people's stupidity!!!???


I am starting to feel that Nazi eugenics was not such a bad idea after all 

I can't believe I just had that thought, now you can see what this country is doing to my mental health


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

aykalam said:


> In cooperation with environmental police, Cairo security authorities have confiscated a tiger bred by a Saudi who lives in the Rehab development in New Cairo.
> 
> A security official told Al-Masry Al-Youm that investigations revealed the owner allowed the tiger to roam his yard freely, frightening neighbors.
> 
> ...


You are in Africa . What do you Expect


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The women who trains animals for the circus used to regularly bring home lion cubs to her apartment in the borgashorta...


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The women who trains animals for the circus used to regularly bring home lion cubs to her apartment in the borgashorta...


I saw in "Balba" restaurant in Alex a few times, people with lion cubs, They had them to go take your picture with!! very strange.... food is great there though!!


----------

